
Show HN: Kvrocks – High Performance SSD Redis which supports replication and HA - nikita0
https://github.com/meitu/kvrocks
======
karmakaze
What's the use case for async replication: backup? failover? read-slaves?

I would be good to have a summary of unsupported groups of commands/options
rather than have to scroll through a long list for x's.

What's the command execution model? Is it equivalent to a single thread? E.g.
do requests overlap in an externally visible way?

------
reacharavindh
Just out of curiosity.

If you are running off of SSD, why Redis? Why not use FoundationDB on multiple
fast nodes? That way you get ACID transactions..

~~~
nikita0
the intention of kvrocks is to replace the function of Redis in some scenes,
to scale the capability and cost of memory compared to Redis. and our company
severe using the Redis in production, so it's a good choice to compatible with
Redis protocol. we are also focusing on how to do the distribution now.

